# Bowl is done



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the wood that John Keeton so graciously sent is completed. 6 coats of wipe on poly and buffed. This is the same one posted earlier but without the finish. The LOML has dubbed this my new popcorn bowl or she said it would be used for chips when company came.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow Bernie...... that wood has some fantastic figure in it.

Nice job as always!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie really really nice. Where did you find that type of wood. Nicely figured stuff.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Glenmore that wood is spalted maple and comes from Kentucky. John Keeton sent me that piece. It was kinda of punky in two places which I soaked with 5 minute epoxy mixed and then mixed with DNA till it is the consistancy of milk. I paint in on till it won't soak anymore then let it dry overnight before finishing. Had a few worm holes so it will be a popcorn bowl.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bernie... nice work bud... the popcorn never tasted so good. 

could you elaborate a bit on the epoxy/DNA mix you came up with?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill. I have used this for about 3 or 4 yrs now. I mix up 5 minute epoxy and once it is mixed well I add Denatured Alcohol till it is kind of thick like milk or a little thicker. I paint it on the wood till it won't absorb anymore. I probably could get by letting it set for 15 to 30 minutes but want it to be good and dry before I do any turning. When I have to use this mix on wood I use a surface finish instead of oil finish. I use this whenever I run across soft or punky wood inside of a blank. Hope this helps.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comeback Bernie.. I have some blackline clairo walnut with a few very minor cracks. I was looking for a means by which to stabilize the cracks and save what would otherwise be some very nice wood. This might just work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome. One other thing I do for cracks is to mix epoxy and instant coffee together to fill cracks. Or I will take some sanding dust from whatever I am working on and mix it with the epoxy to fill cracks. Medium CA glue will work also but epoxy seems to be stronger to me.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

now thats a great idea...i'da never thought of coffee. I"m gonna play with both and see what happens..
again, thanks Bernie!! considering the cost of this wood, this has been very much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very very nice.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Gee Bernie, that sure is purty. I am really developing wood envy issues...I think I need therapy! For my part, I would fill it with peanuts. Congrats on another fine turning.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

That bowl looks great Bernnie!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Bernie:

Let me get this straight? You do a rough cut to expose the punky parts. You apply the epoxy/alcohol mix and continue to turn to final dimensions once dry?

What happens if the punky parts fall out while rough turning or you don't aim right and miss with the solution?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

allthunbs said:


> Bernie:
> 
> Let me get this straight? You do a rough cut to expose the punky parts. You apply the epoxy/alcohol mix and continue to turn to final dimensions once dry?
> 
> What happens if the punky parts fall out while rough turning or you don't aim right and miss with the solution?


Yes Ron this piece I had roughed down to about a 1/4" thick then painted the epoxy mixture on. Once it had dried I finished turning. Ron I have never had the punky piece fall out. I paint the epoxy mixture on both inside and outside of the bowl. Normally it has soaked all the way thru. I also paint the epoxy mixture on a area bigger than the punky place. I have had knots fall out but never the punky part.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Yes Ron this piece I had roughed down to about a 1/4" thick then painted the epoxy mixture on. Once it had dried I finished turning. Ron I have never had the punky piece fall out. I paint the epoxy mixture on both inside and outside of the bowl. Normally it has soaked all the way thru. I also paint the epoxy mixture on a area bigger than the punky place. I have had knots fall out but never the punky part.


Marvelous. Thanks Bernie. I'll file that one for future reference.


----------

